
Lending Club CEO Resigns After Review of Loan Sale - tmlee
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/lendingclub-ceo-laplanche-resigns-after-review-of-sale-of-near-prime-loans-2016-05-09?siteid=y
======
kwikiel
If there is fintech company one should ask - where exactly is tech part? Or
it's just a website attached to traditional process. Actually Lending Club is
not p2p lending company - it's bank which is making loans. So it's adding more
friction and more intermediaries to process and with recent API changes it
gives even less transparency.

